# ***OFFICIAL*** Frank Mir vs. Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira 2 Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please conduct all discussion regarding this fight in this topic. All other threads will be merged.*​


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hopefully the outcome matches that of Noguiera vs Schaub.

Don't think it's very likely though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Hopefully the outcome matches that of Noguiera vs Schaub.
> 
> Don't think it's very likely though.


Pretty much my views haha. I'd love for Nog to take the rematch but think it goes the same exact way for Frank.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I am a fan of both fighter. 

For this case, my mind is predicting Frank Mir to win but my heart is hope for Big Nog to pull off a victory.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I see this fight being similar to their first fight maybe not quite as one sided by Mir still clearly getting the better of the stand up and a good chance of him knocking Nogueira out again.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Booth looks heavy and slow as well.Mir being the better striker should take this but who knows.Mir isnt known for being a fighter who rise when he gets hit.All Nog need is one clean shot!

But still.Mir should take this


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mir has shown great steps in his stand up the last 2 matches and Big Nogs chin has been suspect in a couple of recent bouts. Mir TKO 2 Rd


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

War Big Nog


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Big Nog TKO late on the fight after geting punished badly, out of pure heart.
I also picked this as FOTN.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I want this to go to the ground. I'm very curious to see who has the superior ground game.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

On the feet, and on the ground this is Mir's fight. Mir by any way he wants it!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Mir for sure.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mir by vicious KO.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

There is no way Mir looses this fight. He is better standing, better wrestler, differences between their grappling is negligible, but now Frank is also significantly bigger and stronger - and he is starting to get used to his new found size, so hopefully cardio shouldnt be an issue.

I never bought that Nogs staph had anything to do with the outcome, and much more to do with the fact that Frank has crisper, more technical, more fluid and more powerful standup. 

Just a real bad fight for Nog. I hope he doesnt retire when he loses, he still has alot to offer in the division. But Mir is clearly a top 5 (top 4? I think he beats Cain) and just too much for Nogueira.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Dream fight - Nog slips punches with headmovement, lands a big right hand that drops Frank and he finishes with a swift perfect armbar.

What I expect to happen - Nog doesn't slip a punch and gets stomped inside the first round


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

2:42 "how would you break down the Brock and Lesnar fight?


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> I want this to go to the ground. I'm very curious to see who has the superior ground game.


^^^THIS. Didn't we all wanna see some grappling THREE YEARS AGO between these two?! Was extremely disappointing we missed out on that. Hopefully this time around will be different.raise01:



Dream-On-101 said:


> I never bought that Nogs staph had *anything* to do with the outcome, and *much more *to do with the fact that Frank has crisper, more technical, more fluid and more powerful standup.


Mir's striking _looked_ outstanding in that fight. Really, though, he was just hitting Nog with the same combos over and over again... Nog looked like a total zombie and couldn't move out of the way of ANYTHING that night.

I wasn't happy with the post-fight excuses, but a staph infection can make it EXTREMELY difficult to be mobile. I'm guessing this would spell a recipe for disaster if you're not known for your mobility on the feet and avoiding damage to begin with.




Dream-On-101 said:


> But Mir is clearly a top 5 (top 4? *I think he beats Cain*) and just too much for Nogueira.


You're the only one that thinks that. Somewhere out there, a bookie is lighting up a cuban and smiling.



I hope we see the Big Nog that showed up against Randy this time around.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

browncow said:


> ^^^THIS. Didn't we all wanna see some grappling THREE YEARS AGO between these two?! Was extremely disappointing we missed out on that. Hopefully this time around will be different.raise01:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was when Mir looked much lighter on feets and could throw his combos faster.Now he looks so heavy and slow,but he still should beat "Zombie Nog"


----------



## Thane (Dec 9, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> I want this to go to the ground. I'm very curious to see who has the superior ground game.


Even though Frank has outstanding Ju-Jitsu, I just don't see anyone who has better ground game than both the Nogueria brothers! But your right I too think it would be very interesting to see which way it goes on the ground! Despite that Im picking Frank to do a repeat of the 1st fight! (Yes I know Rodrigo had an illness but I think Frank has this one is the bag)


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Mir, please knock Big Nog out just so I can earn back all my credits!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm rooting for Big Nog, but I don't think Mir's first victory had anything to do with Nog's staph. I think Mir is the superior striker, and if it stays standing, I smell another TKO.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This is some empowering walk out music!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

No picks by me for this fight, but I have been waiting to see who wins without any excuses.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

what song is that nog walking out to? cant understand it properly


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn he made it all the way to the cage with his hat? Is that a good sign?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If they didn't get tattoos, Little Nog could have fought in Big Nog's place!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Big Nog looked horrible at open workout before fight. He looked very slow and sloppy. Based on that I think that Mir destroys him even more than last time.

But Nog has the power of the big man. He could hit Mir with something crazy via Hybrid in Rio.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I would REALLY love to see these two grapple - but they're both too good at that so it'll probably be standup


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

This is one of those fights that I can't root for anyone and can just sit back and watch the skillz.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah..I see this being Mir's fight.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

omg so stoked for this one.. go MIR!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mir kissed his Dad on the lips! EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

fighters walking out to great songs tonight, love it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Big Nog grew out his hair or something. He looks younger.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, Mir is up to a SOLID 260 pounds now?!
Brock Lesnar really transformed this guy.

GO MIR


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Nog winning this would make my day


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

PLEASE YES!!!

Submit him!

Oh crap


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Phew Almost Lost All The Credits There


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy shit! It's like the roles are reversed from the last fight!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Holy Shit!


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW

That was CRAZY


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I got my grappling

I didn't get my result 

That was exciting as hell though!


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

how did nog not finish that?!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This is some crazy shit.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow that was fucked up, I could have sworn Mir was completely out when his head was against the mat.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

YES.. that was awesome raise01:


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

YES!

HOLLY SHIT! That was crazy!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

HOly shit Nog's arm is broken and Mir was about to lose. Mir looked liked crap until that.​


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

*holyfucktits*


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

wtf just happened?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy ****. What just happened? My mind does not compute. Frank is...I don't know what to make of that man. Props to him for the W though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow Indeed.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Mir looked really disinterested before hand and he gets rocked 3 min in then pulls off an awesome sub.:hug:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

DUUUUUUDE

That arm BROKE!!!!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Should've just pounded his ass out when he had the chance, but Nog just had to try for a sub for whatever reason and it bit him in the ass.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

This is the second time Mir has taken an arm in the UFC
If Mir gets you in a submission you better TAP


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Absolutely unreal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Feck


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

i cant believe what i just saw omg!!! Nog had him finished he totally fucked up with that sub attempt. if he just kept hitting him he had it.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Whut? Winner by TKO?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Weird, Mir looked like he was out but anyways it was Nog's fault for going for the sub instead of finishing him with strikes.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

This fight could have been stopped... Good call by ref after all.

Props to Mir! When I saw that kimura, I felt that Nog will not tap and let him brake his arm. Wow.. Thats 2 broken arms for Mir in UFC.

Nogs last fight.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow...Mir is a badass


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Dear god that was nasty


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That's what pure strength can do for you in BJJ.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

dam.... big nog got cocky and wanted the submission bonus


props to frank though for pulling through


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

oh **** !

looks like nog lost to his ego, he had it and got cocky


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Bet on Mir winning by KO or decision, and he won by submission...

Oh well, at least it was only a 5k loss overall.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Good God - Be thankful that wasn't on FOX!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ahhh the pain. One of the most brutal Kimuras you'll see. Nog went from pain to just a blank face.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Nog should have kept it on the feet. He was taking care of business with his standup. I think he under estimated Mir's ground game.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Holy shit, I cannot believe what I just saw! That was insane, not sure what else to say!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Big Nog isn't too bright he should have settled for GNP but no he had to pull that Jiujitsu shit on Frank of all people. Good victory.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Ape City said:


> i cant believe what i just saw omg!!! Nog had him finished he totally fucked up with that sub attempt. if he just kept hitting him he had it.


Yeah. Nog's pride made him go for the sub.
If he had GnP Mir, he would have won the fight and get to keep his arm.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn! 

I swore Mir was out cold face down, great comeback.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Rogan: He tapped! He tapped!!! lol ace.

That was crazy! sotn + fotn?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

*Mir vs Nog...(spoilers obv)*

...first of all, that was gross. Second of all, Frank Mir lost that fight, it should've been stopped. Horrible reffing by Herb dean.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Amazing, highlight reel sub. 

But I will give Nog credit... he looked infinitely better than he did in their first encounter.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

AJClark said:


> That was crazy! sotn + fotn?


Have to wait for the next fight, but SotN for sure!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Pat Barry would like to talk to you.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

i actually bet on Mir but was rooting for Nog all along... disappointed he couldn't get the W when he was so close


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Probably Big Nog's last fight.
That is gonna take ages to fully heal.
Too bad, he looked great tonight.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

poor Nog... in pre fight he said that he had underestimated Mir.... He did it again and he got owned.... So I hope that he actually learned the lesson this time.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't expect to see that sub in a highlight on FOX... That was cringe-worthy, and Big Nog barely seemed to notice


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Big Nog just ruined the night for Lil Nog.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

man, sub of the year ? it still hurts, I wonder if big nog can come back after this, this was proper nasty, the arm once mir got pulled off.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Well we know where the SOTN is goin


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Definitely my new rd of the year over Diaz/Daley. i thought Nog was going to pull it off again and then Mir does that? AMAZING!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Nog was looking great in the stand up and Mir looked like crap and then that- wow WOW. Feel bad for Nog.​


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

vilify said:


> Big Nog isn't too bright he should have settled for GNP but no he had to pull that Jiujitsu shit on Frank of all people. Good victory.


No kidding, he had that win in the bag, just a few more hammerfists and punches and that fight was getting stopped for sure. But no, he just had to go for a sub. I really want to know WTF he was thinking.

Props to Frank for hanging in there, taking advantage of the situation and subbing Nog for not putting the fight away when he should've.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> @AriannyCeleste
> Wow I've never seen someone break someone else's arm.. Rad! Wowsers !! Congrats to Mir!


Haha - Bimbo-tweet of the day!


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Ouch, still squirming. I knew Nov wouldnt tap.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Pat Barry would like to talk to you.


Difference here is that Big Nog got his arm ripped out of his socket, that kind of injury is absolutely horrible...Possibly career ending, yeah I wouldn't be complaining if the fight was still going on right now, but Mir was out...for some reason whenever Mir fights the Ref's let him take a ridiculous amount of punishment before they stop it.

EDIT: Don't get me wrong, I like watching Mir get beat up...what just happened was horrible :/


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mir won. And won great.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Well we know where the SOTN is goin


Wait for flying omoplata by Lyoto :thumb02:


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone getting a GIF up? The wife wants to see. Or a pic?


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Holly crap ... I was tapping on that one ... still am as a matter of fact.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

I've always a been a Mir fan, especially after he finished Tim Silvia, and I was rooting for him to recover from the motor cycle accident....

But this fight just made me a HUGE Frank Mir fan. That was incredible. Hurt, hit, stunned, locked up, gator rolling, ARM BREAK.

Wow.

Heavyweight division BEWARE


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

MIR does that alot when he is hurt, he kinda head stands on the mat.. maybe it stops the brain jarring a little bit

when he first fought nog he was more like 240 which is the weight i like him at, much quicker and fresher... nog caught him with a really good right that threw off his equalibrium so congrats on the comeback!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't see why anyone should be complaining. I admit I thought he was out very briefly myself, but the end result suggests otherwise.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

SerJ said:


> Anyone getting a GIF up? The wife wants to see. Or a pic?


This!.....But I'm still cringing


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

,,,, wow


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mir didn't even look ready for the fight when it started. I say leave your dads in the stand, think it really hurt his prep pre-fight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

this kinda makes me a sad panda the more I think of it. Nog really was looking sharp and could have finished if he just kept hitting him. grrr.

At least I bet on Mur lol.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Why should the fight have been stopped? Mir was on "Queer Street" as Frank Shamrock would say, but he wasn't even dropped. I would say one more punch by Nog probably would have ended the fight, buy it didn't happen..


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't see why anyone should be complaining. I admit I thought he was out very briefly myself, but the end result suggests otherwise.


I'm very softhearted...Big Nog looked amazing tonight and got caught in a submission that he could've not ever been in if the fight was called, which it very well could've, and he had his arm ripped out of it's socket and will need to take some serious time off now...I wasn't pulling for either fighter at the beginning, but I just feel bad for the guy man, that was absolutely brutal :/


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

also wtb a gif my roomate wants to see. paying in rep!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

yup, mir winning means it was a good job not interfering by ref.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ptw said:


> I'm very softhearted...Big Nog looked amazing tonight and got caught in a submission that he could've not ever been in if the fight was called, which it very well could've, and he had his arm ripped out of it's socket and will need to take some serious time off now...I wasn't pulling for either fighter at the beginning, but I just feel bad for the guy man, that was absolutely brutal :/


Oh, I feel for Nog, as well. He looked really good, and he didn't tap until his arm was snapped. I don't think this fight will hurt his reputation... he looked so much better than he did the first time around, and many would say he even cost himself the win. Now, how will he bounce back? That's another story... he lost, but the dude can at least hold his head high.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't look at arm bars anymore after Ronda Rousey. It's so disgusting and it bugs me that fighters end up missing so much time due to those kind of injuries.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Just because Rogan yelled "HE'S OUT!" doesn't mean he was out.
He broke the mans arm three seconds later.
Nuff said.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

They don't say "tap or snap" for no reason.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, I got my wish. I wanted to see a ground game although Big Nog should have been able to finish off. Herb yelling "not the back of the head," made him change his mind and go for the Anaconda then Mir somehow transitioned to a Kimura and that was a wrap. 

Anderson Silva: I want to move up to take out Mir now.
JDS: No he's mine. This is my division, I will take care of him. 

Good luck Mir. You're gonna have some hungry fighters now to face including the likes of Cain, Overeem, Brock x 3, and JDS. In fact I can see JDS asking for Mir immediately...lolz!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah i can see JDS being pissed off and wanting to put a hurt on Mir. JDS is a horrible matchup for Mir.


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Man that was nasty. I hope Big Nog is okay, he's such a humble, kind guy. I would hate if he got really hurt from that kimura.

Anyone else also notice that Bruce Buffer called the fight as a TKO?

Anyway, I just hope that it isn't as bad as it looked...


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

ptw said:


> ...first of all, that was gross. Second of all, *Frank Mir lost that fight*, it should've been stopped. Horrible reffing by Herb dean.


Errrr... No.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

XxDEATHSHEADxX said:


> Just because Rogan yelled "HE'S OUT!" doesn't mean he was out.
> He broke the mans arm three seconds later.
> Nuff said.


Agreed.

Plus Rogan shouts a lot of sh1t.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Big Nog had this fight. He looked 10x better than he did the first time. He should have never switched to try and go for a choke. There was no need. Was schooling him on the feet, had Mir tiring, had him dazed. 

From 2 KOs in a row to this. Terrible.

But that is MMA. Things happen quick. Congrats to Mir, he stayed alive and took advantage of Nog's mistake.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

You are crazy, that was fantastic work by Herb Dean. As always.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mir came out looking absolutely horrible, must have been fighting some kind of injury or something(knee by the looks of it). That sub was nasty though, watching with a bunch of other guys and everyone was shuddering watching the replays of Nog's shoulder pop out of place. Likely ripped all his ligaments to pieces, going to be quite some time before we see Nog back in the ring if we even do.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Mir generally looks horrible when fighting. I swear that boy's emotional stress is dialed up to eleven when in the cage.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Fieos said:


> Mir generally looks horrible when fighting. I swear that boy's emotional stress is dialed up to eleven when in the cage.


Mir have looked horrible in his last fights.This is no suprise!.

He is simply just to damn heavy.That IS his problem,when he decided to add all this mass and get up to 260+ pounds.I think best for Mir now is to get lighter again so he can became more lighter on his feets and get more explosiveness in his striking again.

but atleast Mir deserve to get creds for overcome that beating and DAMN.Never let Mir get a hold of your lems,that was a nasty fracture.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone have any Gifs? I missed this fight


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

still no gif wow -.- i got a bones machida one allready but not this


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Here ya go buddy - warning, it's not for kids :/


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow....


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

But look at him in the ambulance on the way to the hospital!










Now that's a man!


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought the 5 slo-mo repeats were bad enough but Jesus, that gif is going to haunt me. At least it doesn't come with the sound of Joe Rogan creaming himself.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Here ya go buddy - warning, it's not for kids :/


love kimuras.

Favorite sub type by far - and this particular one is probably my new favorite of all time.

Glad to see Mir working his way back up. If he can win his next fight (3rd fight with Brock?) I think he deserves another title shot.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> But look at him in the ambulance on the way to the hospital!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I love him. Don't hate Frank (he amuses me, and I like his style), but I'll be waiting for the JDS beat down. I be he's pissed.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> But look at him in the ambulance on the way to the hospital!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah thats awesome.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Here ya go buddy - warning, it's not for kids :/


Lol freaking Nog...

He taps after his shoulder pops. What in the world...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Damn that slow mo replay is hard to watch....When it comes to subs, Mir is one bad dude. raise01:

I still think the Sylvia arm break replay is worse. Stupid gif won't work


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Disgusting... Mir is nasty on the floor.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

lol great fight, Nog had him hurt bad but he went to his bread and butter(submissions)and it back fired on him. He hung on to the last minute like a man, but Mir just the submission on tight and wrecked his shoulder.

Some people say it is stupid not to tap, but some guys just have a never say never attitude. It kind of worked for Hardy, but it back fired for nog and machida.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a feeling Nog may retire after tonight. How do you comeback after that and who does he fight now. At least he tasted Gold albeit briefly. His henchman cried when he beat Schaub...I can only imagine there emotions when their mentor got his shoulder/elbow dislocated in that wicked Kimura lock. 

Enjoy this victory Mir.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think he will retire unless it is serious and i think the fact he had Mir hurt won't make Dana question the future of his career.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Nog looked good out there but his pride go the better of him. He just had to sub Mir.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

*Oh Snap!!!*

guess what im talking about? and its not egg nog


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

vilify said:


> Nog looked good out there but his pride go the better of him. He just had to sub Mir.


Yeah if he kept throwing hammer fists while he had Mir holding a leg the Ref would of stopped it... That will be something he will regret forever


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's his actual xray










That's what you call a broken arm right there


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man thats rough. It aint easy to break that portion of the arm.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah if he kept throwing hammer fists while he had Mir holding a leg the Ref would of stopped it... That will be something he will regret forever


This sums it up. 

He had Mir, a few more hammerfists and the fight gets stopped. I could have sworn when Mir's head was on the mat that he was out cold. Summed up the craziness of this card perfectly.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great fight and personally I thought this deserved FOTN. Nog looked pretty slick on the feet and on the ground till he got a tad wreckless and dove for the back. Mir did well to spin out and lock on the kimura. I definitely think Nog is the better BJJ guy technically. It's just he has some awesome power in his subs.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> Great fight and personally I thought this deserved FOTN. Nog looked pretty slick on the feet and on the ground till he got a tad wreckless and dove for the back. Mir did well to spin out and lock on the kimura. I definitely think Nog is the better BJJ guy technically. It's just he has some awesome power in his subs.


Its strange to me that people say Nog got reckless. On anyone else Nog would have finished the fight with the sub. Thats not getting reckless. Mir was just the better man.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

If nog kept with the GnP he would have won. At 2:10-2:11 it looked like Herb is thinking of stopping it, then backs off when Nog decides to stop and go for the choke.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Here's his actual xray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hopefully it's just a broken arm and he suffered no ligament or tendon damage :/


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Here's his actual xray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn..now thats a fracture! Mir should get a nickname after this


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

VikingKing said:


> Damn..now thats a fracture! Mir should get a nickname after this


how about arm breaker, heart taker

or something like that sung to this


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Its strange to me that people say Nog got reckless. On anyone else Nog would have finished the fight with the sub. Thats not getting reckless. Mir was just the better man.


Well he did kind of get reckless in the fact that he was a few hammerfists away from the win and Mir wasn't defending at all...then he goes and does something that really was unnecessary. Reckless might be the wrong word but he had the win and then went for a sub against a very powerful BJJ black-belt.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rygu said:


> Well he did kind of get reckless in the fact that he was a few hammerfists away from the win and Mir wasn't defending at all...then he goes and does something that really was unnecessary. Reckless might be the wrong word but he had the win and then went for a sub against a very powerful BJJ black-belt.


I don't think it was reckless. at first, I thought it was ego. he wanted to sub Mir to make a statement. But, now, I think it was just training. To Nog, Hammer fists, groundnpound, it's just to set up the sub.

he got out BJJ'd. (gasp)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rygu said:


> Well he did kind of get reckless in the fact that he was a few hammerfists away from the win and Mir wasn't defending at all...then he goes and does something that really was unnecessary. Reckless might be the wrong word but he had the win and then went for a sub against a very powerful BJJ black-belt.


I was thinking this but then i listened to Mir talk in the conference and it changed my mind. Nog went for the sure finish instead of landing punches that dont have force into them.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I was thinking this but then i listened to Mir talk in the conference and it changed my mind. Nog went for the sure finish instead of landing punches that dont have force into them.


I don't know that sounded like some quality BSing there on Mir's part at the press conference. Basically saying after his lazy reach for a leg was what prevented Nog from punching him more, and had he kept punching him, he would have just got a take down on Nog. Oh, so those ten or so unanswered punches to the head with you face down, was just you biding your time?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> I don't know that sounded like some quality BSing there on Mir's part at the press conference. Basically saying after his lazy reach for a leg was what prevented Nog from punching him more, and had he kept punching him, he would have just got a take down on Nog. *Oh, so those ten or so unanswered punches to the head with you face down, was just you biding your time?*


Exactly.












Edit:

Honestly i just watched it like 5x and if you look to the right you see Frank Mirs hand still holding firm to Nogs leg. I dont know if Nog would have lost position or whatever else can happen but i do think these statements about Frank being out are completely untrue.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't believe how close Nog was to finishing, then goes for a sub and gets his arm broken instead. Absolutely mental fight.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone know where to watch this fight? I didn't order the ppv (would've if i had the money.)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Anyone know where to watch this fight? I didn't order the ppv (would've if i had the money.)


*Removed by staff. Keep it in PMs*


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> _*Removed by staff*_


Thanks mate.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Its strange to me that people say Nog got reckless. On anyone else Nog would have finished the fight with the sub. Thats not getting reckless. Mir was just the better man.


It's not the sub I was calling wreckless it was after Mir got out of that when Nog tried taking his back in a position where it was pretty risky instead of looking for control. I felt he didn't show Mir's ground game much respect with that. Still props to both guys good fight.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm so gutted. Dean is such a bad ref. You can stop the Fedor/Hendo fight but you can't stop this one? and instead get up in Nog's grill with 5 warnings about back of the head shots, basically forcing him to go for a sub instead of the TKO?

Ugh.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

BodyHead said:


> I'm so gutted. Dean is such a bad ref. You can stop the Fedor/Hendo fight but you can't stop this one? and instead get up in Nog's grill with 5 warnings about back of the head shots, basically forcing him to go for a sub instead of the TKO?
> 
> Ugh.


Dean was just voted the best in the business and personally he backed that up tonight. Recall that Cung Le just complained publicly about the shots he took to the back of the head in the Silva fight. Dean didn't deduct a point or stop the fight; he gave warnings. The fight was close to getting stopped but Dean wanted it done within the rules, that's all. Nog was striking the back of the head and got called on it, that's the rules.

Personally I'm a fan of both Mir and Nog (similar skills but polar opposite personalities) and I knew I'd have mixed feelings about any outcome.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BodyHead said:


> I'm so gutted. Dean is such a bad ref. You can stop the Fedor/Hendo fight but you can't stop this one? and instead get up in Nog's grill with 5 warnings about back of the head shots, basically forcing him to go for a sub instead of the TKO?
> 
> Ugh.


First off, I'm a big fan of Big Nog and don't really care for Mir.

But how in the hell can you call this bad reffing by Herb? Shot to the back of the head aren't allowed, hence he was doing his job. Mir came back and won seconds later, so not stopping the fight was the right thing to do.

As for the technical submission - Big Nog didn't tap so he didn't stop the fight, where would we end up if refs started stopping fights when they though people should submit?

Bocek wouldn't have won last night that's for sure


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> First off, I'm a big fan of Big Nog and don't really care for Mir.
> 
> But how in the hell can you call this bad reffing by Herb? Shot to the back of the head aren't allowed, hence he was doing his job. Mir came back and won seconds later, so not stopping the fight was the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


Ok, that's fine, Nog landed one back of the head shot, and Dean felt the need to get up close and start lecturing Nog on what to do (even before that shot actually) while Nog was going for the finish. Yet he lets Hendo blast away TWO clean shots to the back of Fedor's head and stops it right away, and lets Mir faceplant on the mat and instead basically force Nog to try something else instead of the easy TKO win. 

I just want consistency.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

What a fight! Glad Mir got the W, I've always liked him. A little bit sad that Nog almost won the fight but ended up with a broken arm, but damn.. Jumped out of my seat!


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, I'm gutted by this fight. Not only did Nog lose, but he lost to ******* Mir out of all people. A SECOND TIME! AFTER MIR WAS ALMOST OUT!

I'd like to scream "Bad reffing!!1 Shoul've been stopped!!1", but I don't think so. As much as it hurts to say it, Mir actually won fair and square. Just a ******* travesty that someone like Mir is talented enough to win fights. Just can't stand him. Never could. I remember cheering for Tank to unleash brutality against Mir when they fought. Hated him all the way back then.

Just don't understand why Big Nog didn't go Lil Nog on Mirs ribs and just TKOed him.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Coq de Combat said:


> Just don't understand why Big Nog didn't go Lil Nog on Mirs ribs and just TKOed him.


Because fuckin' Herb kept grilling Nog when Nog only landed one back of the head shot. "Watch the back of the head, watch it, don't hit the back of the head" OK he fcuking hears you Herb. 

Oh great, now you spooked him and made him go for a sub. Now his arm is broke, lol


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome fight; Mir needs to drop like 10 pounds of muscle he looks slugish striking now.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

osmium said:


> Awesome fight; Mir needs to drop like 10 pounds of muscle he looks slugish striking now.



Mir looked slow in his previous fight with Nogueira. Nogueira was a lot faster than Mir in this fight, that's for sure.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mir always looks a bit sluggish until he gets started. I dont know why but i suspect he might of had a touch of the flu or something, he actually didnt look well as the fight was about to start. 

I'm glad Mir won, but i am also glad it wasnt a one sided beatdown. There is no need for Nog to consider retirement, i'm sure the tap will dent his pride somewhat (and increase Mir's ego if that were possible) but he did well enough in the opening couple of minutes to prove he can still hang in there with most anyone. 

Good fight - i like Mir at 265, but i seem to be in the minority. He was never that quick to being with, but at least he isnt weak anymore.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah Nog has been doings really well (exception last min sub) lately. His standup is better than when he fought Randy. Much better head movement and looks like he's developed more bite in his punches. Training with JDS has helped him without a doubt. He's old as far as fighters go, but I can see him being around another two fights or so if he heals right.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This fight reminded me that when Mir was the new kid he used to say in just about every interview, " I don't train to make you tap. I train to break it."

No brag just fact I guess.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Frank has been one of the best explosive subbers in the game for years. He like the Paul Harris of HW's. Nog would be more of a tecnhical Maia type subber. Personally think explosive subbers are more dangerous.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Man that image is still burned into my mind.....Awesome show of grappling by Mur.....I havn't looked but has there been any word on Nog's arm?


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Compound fracture above the elbow. He appears to be in good spirits however.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

IIGQ4U said:


> Compound fracture above the elbow. He appears to be in good spirits however.


 
Damn I knew something had to be broke. Anything thing else torn?


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

IIGQ4U said:


> Compound fracture above the elbow. He appears to be in good spirits however.


You sure? Fracture yes, compound though? I didnt see any bone. If it was compound then thats a whole heap different.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Yep, separation of the bone from the XRAY I saw. Clear as day compound fracture.

This isn't the XRAY, but look:


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Damn I knew something had to be broke. Anything thing else torn?


I wouldn't be surprised given that kimura, but I don't know.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

A compound fracture is when the bone breaks through the skin. As far as I can see the skin is intact. It's broken, but not coming through.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Yep, your are correct. I knew that, lol.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

IIGQ4U said:


> Yep, separation of the bone from the XRAY I saw. Clear as day compound fracture.
> 
> This isn't the XRAY, but look:


 
*Closed (simple) fractures* are those in which the skin is intact 
*Open (compound) fractures* involve wounds that communicate with the fracture, or where fracture hematoma is exposed
A Complete fracture: A fracture in which bone fragments separate completely.

I dont see any exposed bone or blood but it is still a nasty break.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, we have already been over this, thanks.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

IIGQ4U said:


> Yes, we have already been over this, thanks.


 

O0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o sorry I was beat by 2 mins


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

I was attempting to keep the embarrassment to a minimum.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

IIGQ4U said:


> I was attempting to keep the embarrassment to a minimum.


 
Lol yeah I'm trying to find news on it but nothing has turn up so far in the usual places


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

I've always had a lot of respect for Minotauro, but I lost a lot of that when he kept saying that he lost the last fight because he was sick, and now he's better than ever and healthy. And then promptly getting his _frigging arm broken _in the second fight. First submission defeat, handed by the same guy who handed him his first KO.

And Frank showed to be a class act even in victory against a guy who got under his skin.

One of the best fights of the year.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody else notice how calm he looks in that pic where he's just staring at his arm.

Oh I broke my arm. Oh wells. I'd be like...mutha...Mir...you piece of **** I'm going to beat you over the head with my broken arm you bastard.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Anybody else notice how calm he looks in that pic where he's just staring at his arm.
> 
> Oh I broke my arm. Oh wells. I'd be like...mutha...Mir...you piece of **** I'm going to beat you over the head with my broken arm you bastard.


 
I think the only thing that would be going through my mind is.....AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This could be totally off. I am biased and a huge Nog fan. 

But these whole "don't punch to the back of the head" thing is ridiculous.

Mir is laying there forehead right in the canvas. Forarms on both sides. And Nog is told "don't punch to the back of the head". Where else is there to punch? He has him in a dominant position, and all Mir is doing is staring at the mat. How is that defending yourself? So basically we are asking Nog, who is in a dominant position to do something drastic and change position, because Mir is basically hiding his face to recover? Why should it be the guy who is winning's job to move the fighter and move position? Isn't the guy who is almost stopped supposed to fight back or protect himself? How is face first in the mat protecting yourself? Not moving? The only thing to punch is the back of the head. 

Seems like if you aren't doing anything. And staring at the canvas, it should be stopped. The guy on the verge of winning shouldn't have to try to go for a sub or roll the guy over in order to stop it. 

Mir won, and all the props to him. It was an amazing turn around. But Nog basically screwed himself by changing into a sub attempt, because Herb is telling him don't hit the back of the head. Shouldn't he be more worried and telling the guy to defend himself? And improve his position. 

A guy covering up not moving only leaving the back of his head open for shots in which his opponent is not allowed to hit isn't defending yourself in my opinion. 

But congrats to Mir. I just feel it is dumb to put the guy who is winning in a tough spot all because the guy on bottom is just covering up. I've seen plenty of back of the head shots on way to finishing a fight. It just sort of happened in the Wandy-Cung Le fight. 

If all a guy is doing is laying there face first for an extended time it should be called.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If all a guy is doing is laying there face first for an extended time it should be called.


No you're right. Intelligently defending yourself it is not.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BodyHead said:


> No you're right. Intelligently defending yourself it is not.


My biggest gripe is the fact that Nog is expected to change positions, but the guy face first isn't expected to move or defend. 

But hey, he got too comfortable and should have maintained his spot. Mir was still more dangerous at that point than any of us thought. There was just nothing to punch in that spot because Mir was just covering up.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> My biggest gripe is the fact that Nog is expected to change positions, but the guy face first isn't expected to move or defend.
> 
> But hey, he got too comfortable and should have maintained his spot. Mir was still more dangerous at that point than any of us thought. There was just nothing to punch in that spot because Mir was just covering up.


I thought Mir was out and Herb was going to stop it. Then when he went for that sloppy Arm-in guillotine I scream very loudly NO haha because I knew Mir would scramble and maybe out wrestle Nog, he's just so much bigger. 

Fcuk sakes Nog!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This could be totally off. I am biased and a huge Nog fan.
> 
> But these whole "don't punch to the back of the head" thing is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


since when is it illegal to punch someone in the body?


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This could be totally off. I am biased and a huge Nog fan.
> 
> But these whole "don't punch to the back of the head" thing is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


This is to you and everyone else that is crying about this. This is nothing new. Mir is by no means the first to do this and won't be the last. I'll bet if you look back at all of Nog's fights you can probably find him doing the same thing at some point.

It's no different than someone laying and praying, or someone just jamming some guy against the fence and not taking him down or doing any serious striking, or when they get tagged, grabbing and hugging the guy till they bounce back. There are some rules in the UFC that a fighter can use to their advantage. And only a stupid fighter wouldn't use them. So don't blame Frank, blame the rule.

That being Said, Nog could have kneed him in the side, punched him in the side and who knows what else.

But if you expect Mir to just turn his face into the direction of the punches, that's just silly and reeks of sour grapes.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

StandThemUp said:


> This is to you and everyone else that is crying about this. This is nothing new. Mir is by no means the first to do this and won't be the last. I'll bet if you look back at all of Nog's fights you can probably find him doing the same thing at some point.
> 
> It's no different than someone laying and praying, or someone just jamming some guy against the fence and not taking him down or doing any serious striking, or when they get tagged, grabbing and hugging the guy till they bounce back. There are some rules in the UFC that a fighter can use to their advantage. And only a stupid fighter wouldn't use them. So don't blame Frank, blame the rule.
> 
> ...


How is wanting some consistency from supposedly the best ref in MMA sour grapes?


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This could be totally off. I am biased and a huge Nog fan.
> 
> But these whole "don't punch to the back of the head" thing is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Hitting someone on the back of the head can be extremely dangerous. This is s sport afterall and injuries, let alone permanent damage, must be minimised.

Nog could've applied a sub attempt, which he 'kind of' did, or he could've punched to the body to open up the sides/front of Mir's head, or he could've stood up, which would've forced Mir on his feet... 

Lot's of options - but not punching the back of the head. Why don't we allow biting or eye gouging as sometimes they would come handy too...


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

**** that submission was brutal. Great fight.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Anybody else notice how calm he looks in that pic where he's just staring at his arm.
> 
> Oh I broke my arm. Oh wells. I'd be like...mutha...Mir...you piece of **** I'm going to beat you over the head with my broken arm you bastard.


lol exactly. Nog's a warrior.raise01:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

BodyHead said:


> I thought Mir was out and Herb was going to stop it. Then when he went for that sloppy Arm-in guillotine I scream very loudly NO haha because I knew Mir would scramble and maybe out wrestle Nog, he's just so much bigger.
> 
> Fcuk sakes Nog!


That was an Anaconda choke and it's one of Nog's favourite weapons.. He tried to gator roll and lost control of the neck and in turn, lost position.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

When a guy is turtling up and only part to hit him other than body shot is the back of the head...then obviously he isn't defending himself. Just sitting there turtling up.

The ref in my opinion should be more on the fighter who is losing telling him to fight back or defend...like happens many times. Instead of expecting the other man to totally switch positions. 

Body shots? Yea, that is really going to work. It is a little different than the Lil Nog fight where he had an open body to drive elbows into. Mir was on his knees in a fetal position turning his head. Nog was trying to hit the side of the head...Herb was telling him, Nog was listening. But if Mir is just going to sit there and cover up totally...what more is Nog supposed to do? 

I just hate when guys turn into punches with the back of their head just do the ref tell the guy not to the back of the head. That is the only defense Mir had at the time.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> When a guy is turtling up and only part to hit him other than body shot is the back of the head...then obviously he isn't defending himself. Just sitting there turtling up.
> 
> *The ref in my opinion should be more on the fighter who is losing telling him to fight back or defend...like happens many times. Instead of expecting the other man to totally switch positions. *
> 
> ...


I believe Mir fought back - you did see what happened af few seconds later right?

If somebody is still capable of breaking your arm, you haven't won


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> When a guy is turtling up and only part to hit him other than body shot is the back of the head...then obviously he isn't defending himself. Just sitting there turtling up.
> 
> The ref in my opinion should be more on the fighter who is losing telling him to fight back or defend...like happens many times. Instead of expecting the other man to totally switch positions.
> 
> ...


Yeah he does that in almost every fight. The only fight that he was prevented from doing that was Brock/Mir 2 when Brock held his head in place like an infant.

Vera/Mir
Carwin/Mir
Brock/Mir 1

Just a few examples off the top of my head.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> I believe Mir fought back - you did see what happened af few seconds later right?
> 
> If somebody is still capable of breaking your arm, you haven't won


So a fighter only wins once the opponent is completely unconscious?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BodyHead said:


> So a fighter only wins once the opponent is completely unconscious?


No, but he had enough fight in him to come back and win in seconds...

Do you also think Barry should've beaten Congo?


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> No, but he had enough fight in him to come back and win in seconds...
> 
> Do you also think Barry should've beaten Congo?


Bad example. It's more along the lines of Fedor/Hendo. Herb had no problem stopping that one while Hendo was landing two CLEAN shots to the back of the head, giving him the win- yet he gets all over Nog when Mir is facedown ass up and yells at him for a shot to the back of the head and tells him repeatedly even though it just happened once.


I just want consistency from the so-called best ref in MMA.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

In all fairness maybe the criticism he received after the Fedor stoppage made him adjust a bit with this fight. Now if he goes and does the opposite next fight then yeah that would be a problem.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Soakked said:


> In all fairness maybe the criticism he received after the Fedor stoppage made him adjust a bit with this fight. Now if he goes and does the opposite next fight then yeah that would be a problem.


Herb has been making bad calls all the way back to Ortiz vs Shamrock, this is nothing new. He has been in the game long enough that he now needs to make up his mind on what needs to be called and what doesn't.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

If you are a ref you are going to make calls that people do not agree with, and some calls will be straight up off. Herb is no different, he is human after all. All refs make mistakes but for the most part he's on point. I prefer him over almost any ref, but that's just my opinion. I hear what you are saying though.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I am a huge fan of letting the fight play out a few more seconds. Kongo looked out but had a chance to recover and BAM!!!! Mur was on queer St and SNAP!!!! Brock was getting raped and came back to tap Carwin out. There are many many more excamples of that. 

Now reverse it. The fight is stopped after a few shots to a turtle. Hominick/Zombie...A little fast but only by a second or 2....But as soon as the ref stoped it Hominick seemed to come to life. What would have happened if the ref would have waited??? Probably the same thing but we don't know ....the line is so thin for a stopage I like the longer side of the line myself


----------



## Mr. Val A Tudo (Oct 11, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> But these whole "don't punch to the back of the head" thing is ridiculous.
> 
> Mir is laying there forehead right in the canvas. Forarms on both sides. And Nog is told "don't punch to the back of the head". Where else is there to punch?


He could have punched, elbowed or kneed Mir in the back, the kidneys, the ribs, the stomach, the butt, the legs, etc., tried a choke from the rear, etc. *OR* changed position. 

Nog chose to change position. Nog did not choose wisely . . .


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Mr. Val A Tudo said:


> He could have punched, elbowed or kneed Mir in the back, the kidneys, the ribs, the stomach, the butt, the legs, etc., tried a choke from the rear, etc. *OR* changed position.
> 
> Nog chose to change position. Nog did not choose wisely . . .


 
Lol someone needs to make a video of Nog changing positions then cut to the Knight from "The Last Crusade" saying "You chose poorly"


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

G_Land said:


> Hominick/Zombie...A little fast but only by a second or 2....But as soon as the ref stoped it Hominick seemed to come to life. What would have happened if the ref would have waited??? Probably the same thing but we don't know ....the line is so thin for a stopage I like the longer side of the line myself


I was a little disappointed with this fight, but probably because Mark is from the town I work in (Thamesford) and trains in my hometown (London).

I thought it was maybe a second or two early, but he did appear to be out for a second (hard to tell from the "live" angle, but he did look out for a second in one of the "replay" angles).

He didn't seem like he was in a position to scramble to his feet or hold on to a leg - letting in go for a few more seconds would just meant more punches and a definite KO I think.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Kongo was on his feet still; Brock was covering up and moving. Mur scrambled quickly for a sub attempt. 

Hominick was flat on his back, mounted, eating punches with his arms flailing at his side against the mat. There was really no point in letting it go on.



G_Land said:


> I am a huge fan of letting the fight play out a few more seconds. Kongo looked out but had a chance to recover and BAM!!!! Mur was on queer St and SNAP!!!! Brock was getting raped and came back to tap Carwin out. There are many many more excamples of that.
> 
> Now reverse it. The fight is stopped after a few shots to a turtle. Hominick/Zombie...A little fast but only by a second or 2....But as soon as the ref stoped it Hominick seemed to come to life. What would have happened if the ref would have waited??? Probably the same thing but we don't know ....the line is so thin for a stopage I like the longer side of the line myself


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Kongo was on his feet still; Brock was covering up and moving. Mur scrambled quickly for a sub attempt.
> 
> Hominick was flat on his back, mounted, eating punches with his arms flailing at his side against the mat. There was really no point in letting it go on.


My point was how quickly the ref steped in. If he wouldn't have and he recovered then it could be argued. The line is so thin for refs to stop it. Like I said I believe the stopage was on time.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Hominick was doing absolutely nothing aside from flopping his head, arms and torso unwillingly against the mat because he was unconscious. 

I don't see the benefit of giving him any more time than he was given in that situation. The only possible outcome would have been Hominick taking even more damage. Not good.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Risto said:


> Hitting someone on the back of the head can be extremely dangerous. This is s sport afterall and injuries, let alone permanent damage, must be minimised.
> 
> Nog could've applied a sub attempt, which he 'kind of' did, or he could've punched to the body to open up the sides/front of Mir's head, or he could've stood up, which would've forced Mir on his feet...
> 
> Lot's of options - but not punching the back of the head. Why don't we allow biting or eye gouging as sometimes they would come handy too...


I think you completely missed my point. I'm not even sure what you are implying I was saying should have happened.

All I was saying is don't blame Mir for turning away from the punches, that's smart. It's within the rules. I wasn't saying the rule should be changed or not exist, just don't blame Mir for taking advantage of it.

If anything, one could argue the ref should have stopped it once Mir had that Kimura locked up. That was far more dangerous to the fighter than what Mir was facing.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Herb totally screwed up his mindstate. I guarantee he would have continued pounding Mir's head albeit in the back of the head. All he had to do was switch to hammer fists and grab his back and swing from behind. Mir was DONE. He should have taken a page out of Shogun's book or even Brock. Hammer fists are nice and compact. It does the job. Nog underestimated Mir again...

Even though Mir won, I still feel that Nog is the better fighter overall.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

how can the ref be blamed for enforcing the rules? Nog man a bad choice and underestimated mir's BJJ. he should've took a page out of his brother's book and gone to the body


----------

